# red rrt tubes vs thera tube green or blue tubes fps



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

red rrt tubes vs thera tube green or blue tube velocitys ammo 3/8 and 1/2 steel need input


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't help with the RRTs or TB Blue, but I did run some tests with my TB Green banded Bent Rod. My draw is about 34 inches and I measured the pull of the 8.5 inch pull length of this band set at 32 and 36 inches. At 32 inches I got 16 pounds and 19 at 36. Average speed with 3/8 steel - 190 fps for 4.4 lbs/ft energy. I do not have 1/2 inch steel so I used .429 lead which weighs just a bit less. Speed - 163.16 fps for 6.92 lbs/ft. Obviously large, thick tubes are not the most efficient rubber for slingshots, but they are very good if you want long life and aren't concerned about high efficiency.

To help put things in perspective; i.e. harder pull does not necessarily equal more power or speed, I shot a dozen rounds with my TB Yellow banded bent rod and 3/8 steel. Average speed was 209.3 fps for 5.33 lbs/ft energy. Even more surprising, I achieved an average of 180 fps for 8.4 lbs/ft with .429 lead. A huge bonus is that the pull with the yellow bands is 12 pounds at 36 inches.

To summarize, bigger is not always better. In my opinion, the heavy tubes are useful if you have the strength to draw them out and use very heavy ammo. Most of us OFs are no longer that strong. 3/8 steel is much too light for either TB Green or Blue.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

No kidding, if you want to enjoy tubes, get some 20-40 Chinese tubing. If you are trying to use what you find at Wal-Mart ... well... it comes from China too, so cut out the middle huge rip-off company and just order some 20-40 yourself from China. That big tube stuff just doesn't shoot well enough for me. It doesn't feel as smooth when shooting as small diameter tubing. Exercise flat rubber (latex only) can be bought from China-Mart...I mean Wal-Mart and it will perform very well for you. Just because it is hard to pull back, doesn't mean it shoots faster or hits harder.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Amen, Smitty. . .
except for one thing. I think the yellow Thera Tubes shoot pretty darn good. If you haven't tried them, I'll send you a set.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Amen, Smitty. . .
> except for one thing. I think the yellow Thera Tubes shoot pretty darn good. If you haven't tried them, I'll send you a set.


I agree with you, Scott. Yellow TB is pretty good stuff. Lasts a long time and has good speed and power. It's a great replacement for the horrible bands that are standard on most mass-produced wire-frame slingshots. The only drawback is that its inside diameter is a bit large for 1/4 inch frames, so it's a good idea to tie them on with a constrictor knot in the bend if you're using skinny frames. There is no problem on my 5/16 bent rod frames.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry I cant help, but good luck!


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

kinda off topic but ive recently orderd every type of theraband and made identicle bandsets from each, as soon as i get equiptment good enough to measure their speed ill have a large range of data points, should help clear up any uncertany about what bands are right for the job. in relation to your question, i also have TB red, green and black tubes mabey i can include them in the testing somehow


----------

